

Sound Sensor Failure - bussetta
http://jacquesmattheij.com/sound-sensor-failure

======
jbert
Another problem you might notice is a significantly reduced ability to pick
out signal from noise. e.g. someone talking against music or engine noise.

I think this is due to the brain being able to 'boost' signals based on
directional information, which you can no longer do with one ear.

Social impact => harder to follow conversations in pubs/bars etc.

One useful adaptation is to provide directional hearing by cupping your hand
on your ear and pointing the cup in different directions. This also saves you
having to turn your head as much.

It's surprisingly effective.

It's also fun for two-eared people. You can pick out distant sounds much more
clearly if you cup your hands around your ears and track around. A bit like
having an ear telescope.

~~~
akx
Oof, I have that signal-vs-noise thing all the time, making it very
uncomfortable and awkward for me to try to talk to people in loud places, to
the point that I've sort of started avoiding it to avoid the awkwardness...
Sucks.

~~~
tuzemec
I feel the same... probably because of my tinnitus :(

------
mk3
I would say go to the doctor, as this sounds quite dangerous, also above
everything the headache. You should have been to the doctor already, and not
self-diagnose.

------
jacquesm
If anybody knows of any effective home remedies that do not involve needles
then I'm 'all ears'.

~~~
archivator
As someone with occasional Eustachian problems, I can relate to your troubles.

I assume you've tried all the air-moving exercises to equalise the pressure?
Tongue pressing against the ridge behind your upper teeth, repeatedly try to
swallow (this is the thing that works the best for me, though I've never had a
complete blockage; it's called the Frenzel maneuver [1])

Looking at wikipedia [2], there are quite a few variations you might try.

If these don't do anything for you, go see a doctor. This is serious, if it's
lasting for a week.

[1]: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frenzel_maneuver>

[2]: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_clearing#Methods>

~~~
jacquesm
Holy crap. That worked!!

Thank you _so_ much... you've really made my day. It's not perfect yet, likely
the eardrum is a bit deformed/floppy from being stretched that long but it is
about a million times better than 5 minutes ago.

:) :) :)

Mad props to you and I'd happily upvote you a 100 times if I could. If you're
ever in/near Amsterdam let me know and I'll buy you dinner.

------
arkitaip
As someone who has a hearing problem, partial deafness sounds terrible (no pun
intended) and slightly scary because hearing problems affect everything from
your balance to be able to function socially in loud environments. Get well,
Jacques.

~~~
jacquesm
It is incredible how many things are affected by just partial hearing loss. My
nightmare so far has always been loss of vision, but I realize far more
clearly now that loss of hearing is in many ways quite serious as well.

Thanks!

